# Impossible d’installer W7 - Boot Camp



## dalleinse (13 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,
Mon MacBook pro ayant rendu l’âme (carte mère HS), j’ai récupéré un MacBook Pro de 3.1 de 2007
J’ai installé Mac os x Lion 10.7.5, et utilisé Boot Camp pour essayer d’installer Windows 7 x86
La création de la partition se passe bien, mais lorsqu’il essaye d’installer Windows, il éjecte de DVD ?
Affichage sur l’écran : la Pomme et dossier avec point d’interrogation qui clignotent
J’ai essayé avec un lecteur de DVD externe en USB, le résultat est le même ?
Merci par avance de votre aide
Cordialement


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Nuage83 (13 Mars 2017)

Salut,

As-tu essayer de créer une clé usb bootable de ton windows 7 si ta version de Boot Camp gère l'installation de windows a partir d'une clé usb.


----------



## dalleinse (13 Mars 2017)

Nuage83 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> As-tu essayer de créer une clé usb bootable de ton windows 7 si ta version de Boot Camp gère l'installation de windows a partir d'une clé usb.


Bonjour Nuage83,
je viens d'essayer avec une clé USB Windows 7 Bootable, mais je crois que Boot Camp 4 ne la prends pas en charge
Cordialement


----------



## Nuage83 (17 Mars 2017)

Ok donc tu va devoir obligatoirement passer par un DVD, as-tu essayer de graver un autre dvd de ton windows 7?


----------

